# Austin MINI meet before movie



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.alamodrafthouse.com/online_tix/show_details.asp?show_id=769

I already saw the movie, but since I live very cloes to Alamo North, I will stop by to check out the cars!

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

see you there 



and for the other Austinites, be on the lookout for a caravan of MINI's tearing through the city for a couple of hours before the movie


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

u think i can do the rally in my bimmer? no mcs yet... :bawling:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *u think i can do the rally in my bimmer? no mcs yet... :bawling: *


:nono: :nono:

(well, maybe you could tag along behind everybody?)

Actually, my wife is not coming on the rally part--you could ride with me if you want :thumbup:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *:nono: :nono:
> 
> (well, maybe you could tag along behind everybody?)
> 
> Actually, my wife is not coming on the rally part--you could ride with me if you want :thumbup: *


Cool! I can sit in the backseat, I'll let my girlfriend sit in the front coz she's the one who wants to get the MCS... 

I'll see u there at ~18:30! this will be fun... 

--Andrew


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

I am going to be up there tonight in the area... maybe for a little ayn and aty stalker action...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl said:


> *I am going to be up there tonight in the area... maybe for a little ayn and aty stalker action... *


Cool! I wanna check out your G35c too! I've only seen a few on the streets, very nice looking car!

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl said:


> *I am going to be up there tonight in the area... maybe for a little ayn and aty stalker action... *


on second thought, I can't make it.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *on second thought, I can't make it. *


heh... oh well... i guess i wont do the drive then... 

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *Cool! I wanna check out your G35c too! I've only seen a few on the streets, very nice looking car!
> 
> --Andrew *


I saw a black/black one just an hour or so ago going south on 360 near MoPac!


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *on second thought, I can't make it.
> 
> *


i am starting to take this personal aty.


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I saw a black/black one just an hour or so ago going south on 360 near MoPac! *


wasn't me... mine's parked safely downtown


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl said:


> *i am starting to take this personal aty.  *


oh, I'll be there

:wahwah:


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *oh, I'll be there
> *


:hi:

so i'll be the girl roaming around looking for a dude with a mini and silver boots...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

cool! Jana's pretty tiny so she can fit in the backseats as well! haha! j/k...

see u guys there in a few hours!

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> see u guys there in a few hours!
> 
> --Andrew *


better go give it a quick wash!


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

I can't go on the rally... but I'll come by at 6:30 to meet you all. (well i've met ayn already)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

see, I am a real person!


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

It is amazing... aty it was good to finally meet you. I hope you and andrew had a good time on the rally and at the movie. And your wife's Mini is pretty cool...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *see, I am a real person!
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

*pics from yesterday*

I'm uploading the pics I took to my new Austin MINI album, check them out at http://andrewng.com/modules.php?set...ame=Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

They are still being uploaded when I'm posting this, should be done in 5 minutes or so...

Should've taken a pic with jpgurl, ATY, and me, forgot... heh...

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: pics from yesterday*



ayn said:


> *I'm uploading the pics I took to my new Austin MINI album, check them out at http://andrewng.com/modules.php?set...ame=Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
> 
> They are still being uploaded when I'm posting this, should be done in 5 minutes or so...
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics!

I didn't take any :bawling:


----------

